# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android شروحات :  شرح تطبيق CSC Select

## mohamed73

*سبب وجود التطبيق*  
 هذا التطبيق يقوم بتغيير ملفات ال CSC في أجهزة سامسونج .
 اذا قمت بتركيب روم بشكل يدوي من Odin موجه لدولة اخرى تختلف عن دولت الروم الذي اتى مع جهازك
 فبرنامج سامسونج كيز لن يتعرف على جهازك ولا يمكنك  حتى عمل تحديثات هوائية
 و السبب هو انه عند تركيبك لروم تختلف دولته عن الروم الذي كنت عليه
 لن تتغير معه ملفات ال CSC وبرنامج سامسونج كيز يريد ان تكون دولة ملفات ال CSC هي نفس دولة الروم *مثال :  اذا كنت على روم إماراتي وحدثت جهازك يدويا من Odin الى روم الماني ستبقى ملفات ال CSC إماراتية*  *لذلك سامسونج كيز لن يقوم بتحديث الجهاز*   *هنا يأتي هذا التطبيق ليقوم بتغيير ملفات ال CSC الى نفس دولة الروم*   *ملاحظات قبل البدء*  ملاحظة 1 – هذا التطبيق يقوم بعمل اعادة ضبط المصنع / فورمات للجهاز  ملاحظة 2 – هذا التطبيق يعمل فقط لأجهزة سامسونج التالية : Galaxy S – Galaxy S2 – Galaxy S3 – Galaxy Note – Galaxy Note 2 – Galaxy TAB………………… ملاحظة 3 – يتطلب روت لرومات الجيلي بين  *شرح التطبيق*   *واجهة التطبيق*  
 قم بوضع علامة الصح اذا كنت تستخدم روم جيلي بين 
 ثم اضغط على Change CSC *ستظهر لك هذه الشاشة*  
 اختر الرمز الخاص بدولة الروم الذي قمت بتركيبه
 ثم اضغط Install
 سيقوم الجهاز بعمل فورمات وإعادة تشغيل نفسه تلقائيا
 وبذلك تكون تغيرت ملفات ال CSC  ويمكنك التحديث هوائيا او من خلال كيز *الرابط*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## wkobrosly

thanks man

----------

